# Local Vendor Support



## Schnappie (24/10/16)

Hi Guys

Just a thought I would like to share.
We are really spoilt by topclass vendors locally. I tried 4 new juices today and they were all damn good. The standard is really high and I want to see all these guys go from strength to strength. I am trying to like as much of the vendor pages on fb as i can and it saddens me to see that their ads or updates rarely get shared. I am sure most of us are on fb, so lets help out the vendors to get noticed even more by helping to share vendor posts whenever we see them. This is a special community and I believe the buyers and sellers should help each other out because in the end we all win the more their products thrive. I do not want to see any of my fave juices go off market due to lack of support.

This community rocks!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/16)

Oh please no more adverts on FB... between the classifieds and adverts on FB there is actually very little real conversation... and there are 4 or 5 FB pages for vaping (well there are a lot more but I'm talking about the main ones) and the vendors adverts are repeated in each one so if you are a member of each then you see the damn advert 4-5 times...

I guess that's the appeal for a forum where adverts and classifieds are in thier own sections so you can choose to browse them if you wish or play in the areas where vapers are helping each other and we can all learn.

The admins of these FB pages need to split them in two... one for classifieds and one for non sale discussion.

But I do agree we are spoilt with some top class vendors and the community rocks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

